# B&Q Pro bandsaw....?



## NikNak (6 Jun 2009)

Hi guys (and gals)

(also posted on the Tools Review page, but am hoping that some of you wood turning guys may also be of help) 


I'm after a bandsaw for my wood turning hobby. As in i'm fed up with having to buy wood precut or needs very little doing to it before turning.

I've been looking on fleabay for a while, but they tend to go for silly amounts of money. So have resorted to putting a wanted ad in the local freeads.

Had a chap call me last night just a few miles away, who is offering a B&Q Pro bandsaw, not sure of model no. but stands about 5ft high (on stand) with a depth of cut of 160mm(ish). This puts it in the same league as the Metabo's, E/Bekums, Records, Ax's etc that i've also been looking at.

My first instinct is to not touch it with the proverbial barge pole.....! Mainly because it probably wont last 5 mins. However..... he's asking £70..... which with a bit of haggling and sucking of air between teeth means nearer £50.

So question is...... is it 'worth-a-punt' at that price. If its any good grab it see how i get on with it, and then maybe upgrade to a better model later..?

Second (and probably more important) question is...

STOP PRESS........ the guys just this second rung back...!!

810 watt motor
2 speed
2312mm blade length
depth of cut is 160mm (but with a bit of 'twiddling' on a stop screw may do to 175mm)


The second and more important question was going to be...... blade availability. Just done a quick search on fleabay & Ax's site and that specific length is not available, nearest is about 15mm shorter.


What would you guys do...??


Nick
Southampton


----------



## colin macdiarmid (6 Jun 2009)

bandsaw blades from herehttp://www.trucutbandsaws.co.uk/price_list.html

at that price for the bandsaw you wont go wrong


----------



## big soft moose (6 Jun 2009)

I'd say your first instinct was correct - most of the B&Q own brand machine tools were/are dreadful imo

also that depth of cut will be the maximum theoretically possible - actually trying it will almost certainly stall the saw , 

it may only be 70- 50 quid , but that could still get you a better deal on the forum, or on ebay - for example I paid about that for the mini rexon that blister was selling last year


----------



## NikNak (7 Jun 2009)

Well.......


Went to have a look this morning, and took with me a couple of bits of wood just to try you understand.... one was a piece of oak, roughly 3 x 4 planed (an offcut from where i get bits and bobs from) the other was a bit of cherry approx 4" dia.

At a guess i'd say it was about 4 years old and in fairly good condition.... i wasn't put off just by looking at it let's say.

The (fitted) blade was obviously knackered, but hey, give it a go. And to be fair it was chuntering its way through, albeit slowly.

Thanks Mike and Richard (Tool Review section) for your input too. Mike, the top & bottom bearings seemed ok, but when i looked at the blade guides.... well that was a joke.... there weren't any, just pointed pins pushing against the blade to hold it central (this was a design thing, not something he's bodged...) And Richard, like you said the table flexed all over the place, probably easily fixed with a bracket support down to the base but that would have made any angle cutting a problem then.

I offered 50squids cash, he said "no he wanted the whole £70 as it had cost him almost £200 new"..... on the basis it was 4 years old, cost 200 new, and needed work to make it cut right, i said no thanks.

So many thanks guys for your 'heads up'..... the search continues.


Nick


----------



## big soft moose (7 Jun 2009)

nick loookee here

http://www.gandmtools.co.uk/cat_leaf.php?id=6985

its a bit outside of your budget but ive often found G&M to be willing to negotiate

btw dont be temped by the dewalt saw they have for 50 notes on the same catalogue page, as its one of those nasty three wheeled jobs.


----------



## NikNak (7 Jun 2009)

Hi B/S/Moose

Many thanks for that...... you've obviously got more of a nose for these things...


Curiously if you click on the Startrite-14-S-1, and see what else is in the picture..?


My budget...... i could actually go a lot higher, i was just after a (possible) bargain re the B&Q Pro thingy. 


Nick


----------



## big soft moose (7 Jun 2009)

NikNak":2o0rh9y3 said:


> Hi B/S/Moose
> Curiously if you click on the Startrite-14-S-1, and see what else is in the picture..?



they've often got more stuff in stock than there is on the website so it might be worth giving them a bell about that item if interested.

its not so much a nose for these things as just that i have G&M bookmarked and check them out on a regular basis ( at work we will shortly have a new'shop with a three phase supply so me and G&M may be doing some serious buisness)


----------



## NikNak (7 Jun 2009)

just done a few 'googles' for the Record but cant find anything usefull, dont s'pose you might know anything re this machine..?


I'll ring them tomorrow morning as i'm on late shift next week.


Thanks once again



Nick


----------



## big soft moose (7 Jun 2009)

I dont i'm afraid - my experience with bandsaws is limited to my baby rexon and the axminster awbs we have at work, I would guess that the DMB65 is quite old as its not in current record livery.

i guess someone here will know more about it

i know that record are a decent make generally speaking tho , and its my experince the G&M are happy to answer questions, tell it like it is , and won't rip you off.


----------



## NikNak (13 Jun 2009)

Well..... what a difference 48hrs makes..!!

Boy am i glad i walked away from that pile of B&Q pooh..... another 50 spondoolics (and a bit of patience) got me a corker.


Have been 'watching' an EB316G on ebay for a few days, decided on my max offer, waited till 30 secs to go then put offer in (£150).... and won it for £127.50..!! 


Went to collect it yesterday from a chap near Reading. It's only 2 years old, hardly used and in spanking knick. And he chucked in 4 blades too, one just sharpened and another never used.


Spent a couple of hours yesterday afternoon setting it up (guides etc), and now i'm ready to roll....... or i would be if i knew what blade to use for what wood :lol: as in what size of blade (width) and tpi should i be using for say a bit of 3 x 2 oak or beech... just to get it down to a more usable size.


Thanks to all those who offered advice on what NOT to buy. And BIG thanks to B/S/Moose, i rung that chap you gave me the link to re the second hand Record. VERY nice chap like you said. In-fact as i was talking to him i put the bid in for the EB..... put the phone down just as i 'won' it....!! 


Nick (one happy bunny)


oh i should say all its really gonna get used for is to cut wood to a more manageable size for wood turning hobby.


----------



## MikeG. (13 Jun 2009)

Hey! A proper piece of woodworking kit!! Congrats......

Now you can start making square stuff! 

Mike


----------



## wizer (13 Jun 2009)

Well done. I assume this was the model that superseded my BAS315. Great bit of kit, hasn't complained at me once in 3yrs.


----------



## NikNak (13 Jun 2009)

Mike Garnham":12r6rl9v said:


> Hey! A proper piece of woodworking kit!! Congrats......
> 
> Now you can start making square stuff!
> 
> Mike





is that like round..... but has grown corners...?



Wizer.... its the blue one, like the Metabo


----------



## big soft moose (13 Jun 2009)

NikNak":3822jq5h said:


> Mike Garnham":3822jq5h said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! A proper piece of woodworking kit!! Congrats......
> ...



Mikes just in denial - he really wants to make round things , but he's afraid to come out


----------

